# New Tattoo (Quantum Leap content haha)



## infernalservice (Mar 31, 2012)

Growing up I was a big fan of the show Quantum Leap, and with it airing on g4 lately, my interest was renewed enough to get this done last night:






It's Dr. Sam Beckett saying his "Oh boy!" catchphrase haha.

My friend Tony Cosgrove did it. We were both surprised with how quickly it came together, only took about 4 and a half hours to do!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 31, 2012)

Strange choice for a tattoo aha, but I do love the series. Used to watch it loads. This is seriously well done though.


----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Michael T (Mar 31, 2012)

That's sweet. Looks excellent. Congrats


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 31, 2012)

Portraits scare me, since all-too-often they get really fucked up. That's fucking brilliant, though. Nothing better than funny tattoos that you love.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 31, 2012)

Sometimes people take tattoos too seriously. When I am 70 I would rather have something on my leg that makes me laugh instead of something profound to me at the age of 29 or whatever.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 1, 2012)

OK, Quantum Leap is great, awesome. But that's just Scott Bakula's face, dude. Where's Al? That's how people will know that it's from Quantum Leap. Honestly.


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 1, 2012)

He has the grey spot in his hair like Sam Beckett and its going to have a banner under it that literally says "oh boy".


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 1, 2012)

Quantum Leap was on TV all the time when I was growing up! Awesome ink, bro.


----------



## ryanoddi (Apr 30, 2012)

The tattoo artist did a good job on that one! I guess I'm too young (22,) but I've never heard of the series.


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 30, 2012)

We actually made a bet that anyone under 25 wouldn't know what QL is haha.


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm 21 and just started watching Quantum Leap when G4 started showing it. Awesome show and awesome tattoo dude


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 30, 2012)

Excellent piece of ink, and instantly recognisable - I remember the show when it aired _originally_...


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, that's an incredible portrait! Your guy is über talented.


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 30, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> Excellent piece of ink, and instantly recognisable - I remember the show when it aired _originally_...



I do too. I am 29. When I was a kid my favorite show was quantum leap. My brothers was macguyver. He is 27.


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 30, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, that's an incredible portrait! Your guy is über talented.



He does a lot of fine art too and death metal album covers. Look up the band syphillic. He has done some of their artwork. Might be nsfw.


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

never watched the show, but the tattoo is super good!


----------



## budda (Aug 13, 2012)

No idea about this show, but that looks well done!


----------

